
Reverse HTTP - Second Life Wiki - jwilliams
http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Reverse_HTTP
======
petercooper
Interesting, but I see this as being a very client-specific implementation. I
don't think browsers will implement it. It'd make more sense to have a good,
cross-browser socket API instead (though one protected in the same way as AJAX
is).

------
louislouis
Sorry for being dumb, but what would this be useful for?

------
dhouston
cute, but almost certainly won't work through proxies.

